# Thank you....



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2017)

Forum seems to work very well...  I think all the glitches are gone on my end...  If we had a search in the PM's, I would like this set up better than the old one... 

You gal's/guy's did good....    thank you muchly....   Dave


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 30, 2017)

Yup. It’s been a bit since I’ve logged on. The new format and a bug or two was more than my tiny brain could cope with.  The site is running much smoother now I think. 

Happy New Year Dave


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year Brian !!   Smoke 'em if U got 'em.....


----------

